# Small space treadmill



## keithmack (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi guys! I'm looking for another treadmill for my little place house and wondering if any of you can help me. I used weslo cardiostride 4.0 treadmill before.
I'm looking for something that does not take much space. I looked around places and all they had was huge, big and I do not want it. So, I hope someone here can know the model/brand that can look online and hopefully buy.


----------

